# *Deep breath* Christian furries?



## Wheeler-Kun (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm curious, basicly. I know there are Christian furries, but I don't know how many are around here. And by 'Christian furries' I don't mean "people who integrate their religion into their furry...ness", I just wanna know how many Christians there are in general here.

...Come to think of it, I wonder if this is in the right thread.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 14, 2008)

Here,Here.

Because i'm a Catholic with some Lutheran leanings,Because i feel that Women should become Priests and that the Chruch should support equal rights.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 15, 2008)

Im Catholic but im slowly pulling away after 18 1/2 years of being one...and becoming agnostic...god is god u dont need to fallow in all this other bullshit that man as made up over the past 2000 years..


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 15, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> Im Catholic but im slowly pulling away after 18 1/2 years of being one...and becoming agnostic...god is god u dont need to fallow in all this other bullshit that man as made up over the past 2000 years..



I do not believe that sort of mentality is considered Agnostic. Generally when I think of Agnostic I think of things like "God may or may not exist" or "I will not comment on God's existence".


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm protestant and I like it, at least there are no real strict rule to follow like Catholic. I started to understand why many Catholic turns agnostic, rules and money are all I see about Catholic.(not intend to mean sth offensive here)


----------



## net-cat (Apr 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I do not believe that sort of mentality is considered Agnostic. Generally when I think of Agnostic I think of things like "God may or may not exist" or "I will not comment on God's existence".


Indeed. That would be most agnostics.

I was raised Catholic. I haven't considered myself one (or even Christian, for that matter) for about five years now, though.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 15, 2008)

*points to himself* Right here. Christian all the way.
.......I'm probably going to be flamed to all hell for saying that....


----------



## Swampwulf (Apr 15, 2008)

Gay Republicans...
Oh, wait.. this isn't a list of oxymorons.
My bad.


----------



## Jack (Apr 15, 2008)

I am proud to be a saved christian. 
and a furry.


----------



## Arden (Apr 15, 2008)

I was born into a Christian Family .... hmmm ...  I don't know if I can say if I'm christian though *shrugs* but if I am its non denominational


----------



## Get-dancing (Apr 15, 2008)

You rang?
.


----------



## Oni (Apr 15, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> Im Catholic but im slowly pulling away after 18 1/2 years of being one...and becoming agnostic...god is god u dont need to fallow in all this other bullshit that man as made up over the past 2000 years..


According to Microsoft's Encarta Dictionary, the noun agnostic is a person who believes that it is impossible to prove "God's" existence. They deny or do not accect the concept of "things can be proven"

http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/agnostic.html


Other definitions,

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLJ,GGLJ:2006-10,GGLJ:en&q=define%3a+agnostic



If you want my opinion, they basically are ignorant people. Science is my tool.


----------



## KristynLioness (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm a Christian


----------



## Oni (Apr 15, 2008)

I believe in certain specific Christian morals and reason; however, I do not perform Christian rituals or attend mass. Does that make me a Christian?


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 15, 2008)

am christian and furry


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 15, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> I believe in certain specific Christian morals and reason; however, I do not perform Christian rituals or attend mass. Does that make me a Christian?



It's up to you whether that makes you "Christian" or not.  I have a similar philosophy, and I do not consider myself Christian any more.


----------



## arc_angel_wolf (Apr 15, 2008)

...supposin' there's no room for a Jewish furry... ^^;


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 15, 2008)

im a christian, but i haven't gone to mass in like 10 years. i prefer to follow the word of god not the word of man so i dont read the bible or attend mass i do it my own way.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 15, 2008)

I am the only muslim furry on this whole website i bet LOL


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 15, 2008)

ok..if im not agnostic fine..i jest believe there is a god nothing more...but seeing hat my whole family is heavily Catholic(except for my one sisters, Wicken) ill prob get married in a Church..-sigh- and about the saved part for Christians..im going to kill u..thats the most simple mined shit u could ever say...there is one god and every one fallows him in there own way..-high fives the Jew and Muslim- were like brothers... but we still kill each other


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm Christian myself, but I don't take my religion too seriously. I just basically follow the moral principles and values that it has taught me over the years and see how I could apply them into my daily life. I also try to be a nice person, give all that I can to help others (such as volunteering for a few church projects) and try to live a good and happy life.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

My father is a presbyterian minister. :roll:

Still, I think of myself as more of a "non-denominational" Christian than anything else. I'm sure that I could pick a church that I'd like if I spent some time researching them all, but I don't have the time to do so right now.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Christian furry here. Straight and proud.


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not a Christian. Sorry for posting.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 15, 2008)

Christian here =]
I don't belong to a church though, although I attend a Christian youth club every Friday and a Christian monthly youth event. I also respect other people's beliefs and like hearing their views and discussing with them. One of my friends is a very outspoken atheist and we regularly have deep conversations about christianity and religion which I find really interesting, and what's more is that he is genuinely interested in my views and respects my faith. If only all people in the world (Christian's included) were like him.
So in short, I'm not one of those shoving-the-Bible-down-your-throat type of Christians or one of those money-grabbing ones. I'm just like anyone else, but I follow another set of moral rules and believe one day I am going to heaven =]
And I loves it XD

(Whoa, didn't that mean to turn into a big long serious post )


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm Christian but I don't really go to mass or anything.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 15, 2008)

i am Christan, but i do not need church to be spiritually filled


----------



## Woofi (Apr 15, 2008)

I may or may not be a furry.
I may or may not be a Christian.
I haven't decided yet. 
But I like Rock 'n Roll music.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 15, 2008)

me? Not a christian, certainly not. Sorry to say so. 
I don't really know what religion I am. It's weird because although I am not a religious person I have dreams that are often centered around the conflict of heaven vs hell. 
I was baptised catholic, though. But even as a kid I played pokemon in the back row of the church...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not religious, but I guess you could call me semi-christian from a moral standpoint.
I like Jesus (or whoever wrote his lines) because from a moral perspective, he was way ahead of his time, in that he beleived that actions are more important than just faith, that all people are equal, and that we should rely on the spirit and meaning of teachings rather than the words alone. He was not content to follow the ethical and moral codes of his time just because that's how he was raised.
I think we owe it to him to separate the supernatural miracles, heaven/hell, resurrection, etc. from his original, radical morality.
In the words of Richard Dawkins, "Atheists for Jesus!"


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 15, 2008)

I really don't know anymore, but I am Mormon, thus Protestant, thus Christian. (Going through one of those "questioning my beliefs and who I am" stages.)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

KalinaEllenberg said:
			
		

> I really don't know anymore, but I am Mormon, thus Protestant, thus Christian. (Going through one of those "questioning my beliefs and who I am" stages.)



Hate to break it to you, but Mormons are not considered to be Christians. At least not by the Christian churches, anyways, I think that Mormons still like to say that they are.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Apr 15, 2008)

*nods* Yup, I'm a believer. :3


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> KalinaEllenberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like Mormons don't believe in God or Jesus. And that in technicality is a Christian.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Mormonism is a Christian religion, but has had an uneasy relationship with traditional Christian denominations, such as the Roman Catholic Church, Eastern Orthodox Church, Anglican Communion and most branches of Protestantism.


See article Wikipedia article on Mormonism

I really don't care, just proving my point.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

KalinaEllenberg said:
			
		

> It's not like Mormons don't believe in God or Jesus. And that in technicality is a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you used Wikipedia as a reference for a college essay, you would get an automatic zero for it. 8) Ask almost any Christian figure of authority and they'll probably tell you that Mormons are not Christians. And they'd probably say the same about Jehovah's Witnesses, but that's another topic entirely.

Trust me, my father is a preacher.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 15, 2008)

I am.  I normally don't talk about it much though, as I try to keep my beliefs invisible.  I'd rather be judged by who I am.


----------



## Vfox (Apr 16, 2008)

Christian....denomination...no clue. 

I consider God to be a bit nicer than most Christians would argue....I don't think anyone is going to hell unless they are a truly heartless, vile, horrible person. In fact I think as long as you live a moral life, you are set.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 16, 2008)

I was raised in a Baptist (mostly just by-name) church and devoted myself to Christ, and in the recent several years of my life my dad served as a pastor.

Thankfully, my dad isn't 'ignorant' or such and the conclusions he made for his church are pretty much the same I've found, so it's all good (i.e., stand by the believed truths of the Bible itself, but don't be a pussy/asshole to others when it comes to 'religion').

I also did PowerPoint and computer work for my dad's church and still do such at my local one.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

*busts teh door in doing a supper cool action hreo thing and getting his really cool one liners ready* ok.now that I've done that (always wanted to) I dont really consider myself to be a christean. I mean, in this world I've found that though you can subscribe to religon that it often causes alot of troube just as ny system of rules would. that being said I dont discourage christians or anyone who identifies themself as one. after all, I've seen alot and belief in a higher being is perfectly normal. theres many phnominon that cant be explanied and prod even teh smartest of us to question if maybe there was really aguiding hand at teh start of all this.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 16, 2008)

I&I (God and Myself) am Rastafari, which basically means I believe in and more importantly _live by_ the most fundamental common _good_ of Christianity, which you don't need to be a Christian to recognize and practice. Where I&I differ from Christians is in what forms I believe God took, who I believe the prophets were, my views on book and church / religion itself. I believe Haile Selassie I, descended from the line of Solomon is/was the returned living God, and that he came to remind us of what our task is here on this earth in a time of great confusion and conflict, and that is to create a world in which human rights are protected for all _regardless_ of religion, race or nationality. As for prophets, it's a commonly held Rastafarian belief that basically _anyone_ can be a prophet and that in a sense _every_ true Rasta is a prophet in his or her own right, but for a famous example, Marcus Garvey. As far as the Bible and other religious texts go, we have a saying: half the word of God is written in the Bible, the other half in a man's heart, which basically means the answers are really in _you_, and that scripture need not be taken literally but can help _guide_ and _inspire_ you. A physical church is not necessary, aside from ones own body and mind. That *is* where spirituality really exists in the end, isn't it? In keeping with Selassie I's teachings of religious tolerance, Rastas don't seek to convert others _to_ Rastafari, but _away_ from the negative aspects in both religion and life in general, such as racism, imperialism and mindless indoctrination to harmful ways of thinking and doing. Actually, you really _can't_ convert, you sorta just _are_ or _aren't_ and if you are, basically any number of things can cause you to realize that's who you are.

Oh, and I'm not sure how many Christians are aware of this, but the Adam & Eve story _is_ supported by science now. Just not in the way you might think and not in the _place_ you might think.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2008)

KalinaEllenberg said:
			
		

> David M. Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The most accepted litmus test for whether a religion is a Christian sect or not is if they affirm the Nicene creed.  I don't know if Mormons do or not though, nor do I particularly care.


			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm not sure how many Christians are aware of this, but the Adam & Eve story _is_ supported by science now. Just not in the way you might think and not in the _place_ you might think.



If you're referring to Y-Adam and Mitochondrial Eve then I don't think you've really understood what is meant by those terms.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 16, 2008)

Lobar said:
			
		

> If you're referring to Y-Adam and Mitochondrial Eve then I don't think you've really understood what is meant by those terms.



I understand that they lived quite a large number of years apart from each other and that not every single human is _literally_ descended from them, but that they represent a certain point at which you could definitively say all humans share basically the same DNA. I understand that in spite of all the hangers on grasping at straws for reasons to preserve racial (and racist) classifications except maybe for medical purposes, this proves them wrong, and turns the _faith_ I had as a child, that we are but _one_, *human* race into *knowledge*. Knowledge, I might add, that this society seems slow to put into *action* in spite of its own faith that says we are created equal under God and all essentially related, as the Adam & Eve story has been trying to tell us for eons.

You know what I was told as a child, by Christians? Fairy tales about how people look different because when God was creating humans, he baked them in an oven and made some too dark and some too light. And I thought "that can't be true, God doesn't make mistakes". Another one they told me was that we all got our different looks at the same time we got our different languages, relating to the tower of Babel story and how that was part of humanity's punishment. So I thought "Well why would God need to change the skin and the face to change the tongue, and how does that even work when anyone can learn another peoples language?" And of course, _we all know_ what the *Mormons* have to say about color......

I held tightly to a few small but crucial principles all my life that plenty of much older and more "devout" Christians can't seem to grasp, and instead of being "saved" by _faith_ I was *vindicated* by a fucking *fossil*. That, to me is a far more divine revelation than seeing a God damned stain resembling the *fictional* account of Jesus in a window. That is why I feel I'm more Christian than a lot of people calling themselves Christian even though I see myself as always having been a Rasta, even though _that_ knowledge wouldn't come 'til later in my life also.


----------



## YurouYuki (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I am some form or t'other of christian but have a lot of varrying beliefs, for example, I don't think gay people are going to spend an afterlife of eternal damnation because they are gay (rather upon further inspection, the reason homosexuality was condemned, back in the old testatment, was for the same reason masturbation was not allowed, it did not produce children, and if everyone had masturbated or been gay, the human race would have gone extinct). I'm a very open-minded person in general, which doesn't really seem to go with traditional christianity.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 19, 2008)

Baptist Christian here. And I am pretty conservative.


----------



## Vfox (Apr 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> In keeping with Selassie I's teachings of religious tolerance, Rastas don't seek to convert others _to_ Rastafari, but _away_ from the negative aspects in both religion and life in general, such as racism, imperialism and mindless indoctrination to harmful ways of thinking and doing.



That's a line of thought that everyone should respect. I can't say I agree with your idea of who was and wasn't God born into flesh, but I certainly love the mindset passed on from Selassie I. 



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm not sure how many Christians are aware of this, but the Adam & Eve story _is_ supported by science now. Just not in the way you might think and not in the _place_ you might think.



Wasn't it traced to a single northern African male several thousand years ago?


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it weird that this was more responses than I expected? Eheh.

Don't know weather you'll see this or not, but thanks for starting the "Athiest (ect.) Furries" thread, Xipoid. Keeps things more on topic here~

I made this thread, but I don't really have anything to add... :/


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Apr 19, 2008)

I believe in God, Jesus, that ten commandments, and treat though how you would want to be treated thing.  So I guess I'm Christian.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 19, 2008)

Surprisingly, I'm Christian.. sort of, I guess. I don't really believe the Bible is true, just there to help guide us.. and that a lot of it is outdated. Obviously I don't think gays go to hell (and really don't even think I believe in hell).. I mostly just think as long as you treat people kind, then that's really all there is to it.

I just hate the hypocritical "Christians" that make everyone look bad. Oye.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 19, 2008)

I was raised Christian, but dropped it years ago.


----------



## DR4IG (Apr 20, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I do not believe that sort of mentality is considered Agnostic. Generally when I think of Agnostic I think of things like "God may or may not exist" or "I will not comment on God's existence".



 I believe the term they were looking for was 'gnostic' a belief in the teachings of Jesus Christ as a great prophet and leader in principal and deed as opposed to a savior or child of God as written by the churces 300+ odd years after his death.

 I sort of lean in that direction myself.


----------



## RushEloc (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been a Baptist Christian all of my life, and am proud to be saved.

Also, I'm gay...ish.


----------



## E-mannor (Apr 21, 2008)

well, i feel comfortable saying i am a devout Catholic and after attending mass over 1000 times i have a strong faith in what i believe.

i don't think there is a big contrast with being religious and a furry because i was made this way by God, so in few words, "do as comes natural"

the thing is the Bible contains actual ways to lead a good life.

and some may be saying "yea and that 'turn the other cheek' crap lets people just walk right over you"

but if we think about context and the time it was written what is means is:

when a servant or slave is punished he is struck with the back of the hand, in a demeaning act.  But if you were to "turn the other cheek" he would have to strike you with the palm of his hand, or how he would hit a person of equal status.

i don't believe that the earth was created in seven days but i do believe that if God wanted to do it he could.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2008)

Raised catholic, but because of that I've learned enough to mock it forever.


----------



## fluffybearcub (Apr 22, 2008)

*raises paw* Anglican furry here.


----------



## raptorchrisitan (Apr 22, 2008)

-


----------



## Vfox (Apr 22, 2008)

raptorchrisitan said:
			
		

> Let's not forget the most popular Christian furry of all, C.S. Lewis.



Don't forget about George Orwell. =^-^=


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

[Moved post to Atheist Furry thread cause I thought it would be more appropriate there...didn't notice until too late XD;;]


----------



## Fu (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, VeggieTales music started playing the moment I clicked this thread. o_o

... I have very little else to contribute. I'm not Christian, but I respect anyone who has thought about their faith.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

I am a Christian furry, though I don't agree with some of the Church's teachings.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Apr 27, 2008)

Church of England Christian here. :3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2008)

DR4IG said:


> I believe the term they were looking for was 'gnostic' a belief in the teachings of Jesus Christ as a great prophet and leader in principal and deed as opposed to a savior or child of God as written by the churces 300+ odd years after his death.
> 
> I sort of lean in that direction myself.



...a-actually...

Most Gnostics have a pretty deity-ridden interpretation of the universe.

IE: Iatralbaoth, Sophia, Jehovah (New Testament God). Most Gnostics also believe in the triadic division of the universe (you could argue that the corresponding Apostle-Saints are deities in their own right, much like some sects of Christianity view Catholicism's saint worship as polytheism) - Hyle, Psyche, and Pneuma; which is outside of most modern Christianity. So, I doubt he was "looking" for Gnosticism.

I stay close to a sort of revised Valentinian Gnosticism, but I'm not certain if that is nearly Christian enough to be my very own Christian murr~pile.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to be a pretty hardcore Christian but then I got better.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 28, 2008)

Born and raised Methodist. But because of getting sick of politics within the church, I left. Now I just consider myself a Christian. 
I have a very strong faith and rely on it. Without my faith, I doubt I would have survived as long as I have. (severe depression)


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

i was raised catholic, but now i'm agnostic. no one can prove to me whether or not god exists


Eevee said:


> no one can prove to me whether or not the tooth fairy exists
> 
> I am tooth fairy agnostic


well played, hahaha


----------



## Eevee (Apr 28, 2008)

Lupercaleb said:


> no one can prove to me whether or not god exists


no one can prove to me whether or not the tooth fairy exists

I am tooth fairy agnostic


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 28, 2008)

That tooth fairy hasn't given me anything in years >=[
Total hold out.


----------



## Tundru (May 17, 2008)

I'm a Christian, and proud to say it!


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 17, 2008)

I'm half Christian, half Jewish, and I gotta say, It's pretty cool.


----------



## Lobar (May 17, 2008)

EyesInTheShadows said:


> I'm half Christian, half Jewish, and I gotta say, It's pretty cool.



So to you, Jesus was half a messiah?


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 17, 2008)

.....................................
yes.

<_< >_> <_< >_>


----------



## RailRunner (May 17, 2008)

Catholic over here.


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 18, 2008)

Christian here...and reaping the benefits....


----------



## joshstory (May 18, 2008)

Proud of my christianity

Proud of my furriness

I am a furry christian


----------



## Merp (May 19, 2008)

Raised that way...then disappointed the family....I guess now I would be considered agnostic....I don't think Ill ever go back to church...I never really felt "good" there


----------



## horndawg (May 21, 2008)

I am. And I think it's sad I'm a furry OR a Christian. But I like what I like, and I believe what I believe. I explore all different lifestyles and religions, and this sick, twisted combo just happened to come about. No, that's not a skateboarding reference.

I find my religion to be qualified and reasoned. My preference for anthros has no reason or logic behind it. So I'm open about my Christianity, but NOT open about furriness. Yet I dislike Christians AND furries equally. Go figure.


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

horndawg said:


> I am. And I think it's sad I'm a furry OR a Christian. But I like what I like, and I believe what I believe. I explore all different lifestyles and religions, and this sick, twisted combo just happened to come about. No, that's not a skateboarding reference.
> 
> I find my religion to be qualified and reasoned. My preference for anthros has no reason or logic behind it. So I'm open about my Christianity, but NOT open about furriness. Yet I dislike Christians AND furries equally. Go figure.



Same here. Pound it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2008)

I don't follow religeon, but i do believe god exists and god helps me, i bel;ieve he has helped me out of huge messes ive got myself into more than once, yet i don't follow any religeon nor go to church, but at the same time i respect any religeon out there.


----------



## Guano (May 22, 2008)

I'm a Christian, and I'm proud to be one. And before any anti-Christian on here even thinks about flaming me...I will use your flames to roast marshmellows.


----------



## Bambi (May 22, 2008)

I'm a mixed bag of the religions. 

But all of them meld together well.

I can't really comment on any Christian Furries, since I don't really know any.


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 22, 2008)

I was born into a Christian family, was Baptised and recived a Roman Catholic communion and recieved a full confirmation.

I have since converted to Islam and I don't regret my decision for one second.


----------



## Erro (May 22, 2008)

Swampwulf said:


> Gay Republicans...
> Oh, wait.. this isn't a list of oxymorons.
> My bad.



took the words right out of my muzzle


----------



## ADF (May 22, 2008)

I was raised Catholic when mummy and daddies words had authority second only to policemen and God, then converted to Atheism when I was old enough to consider what I thought as opposed to a childhood of being told what to think by relatives and society. 

Therefore I have no concept of sin or divine ruling; the universe doesnâ€™t care who I have sex with or what I choose to do this morning, it most certainly doesnâ€™t care if a sentient pile of space dust decides to parade around with a tail before returning to nothingness. Hell I could genetically engineer a tail to stick on my backside, mess around with my DNA so I am no longer a human being *shock* and run around the forest naked, what does a neutral to life or dirt universe care? What does the animal kingdom that we come from care? Only people will choose to take offence and try to do something about it, being a social creature that is kind of a problem you know? 

I donâ€™t understand why some people struggle to mix their religion with their interests, where in the Bible does it say â€œthou shall not like anthropomorphic animalsâ€? I see Christians around the web having trouble coexisting their religion and furry interests, even seen a few videos on YouTube full of people ranting something about furries questioning Gods chosen design for humanity. Doesnâ€™t of course stop them watching fantasy movies that dare to suggest gods creation is boring.

I think the world would be allot more interesting if there was more than one dominant animal species that can talk and learn, rather than the whole â€˜we are Gods chosen and every other species are food and tools to do with as we wishâ€™ mentality, maybe our ego as a species would be taken down a healthy notch?


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 22, 2008)

Anglican - Church of England.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 22, 2008)

I'm a Christian aswell...But with a funny anti-furry leaning.

WHO KNEW?!


----------



## Armaetus (May 22, 2008)

*Points, laughs*

Nope, religion free here.


----------



## Wovstah (May 22, 2008)

I'm religiously confused and struggling to express that to my father who is one of those "Look at me, I'm Holy Ghost filled!  My religion is the only truth and you better convert or I'll laugh under my breath at you" types...  No, seriously, I tried to talk to him about other religions and he laughed at me, saying:  "Christianity is the only truth.  I *know.*"

*takes a deep breath*  But I digress, and I digress often.

I'm a furry who believes in a higher, good spirit, but also believes that sin does exist and one can be punished for it.

I don't think I know of any Christian furries. D=}


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 22, 2008)

I am a Christian furry, though I do disagree with the Church on some issues (homosexuality, for instance).


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 27, 2008)

some of my morals are from a christian standard, but i detest the word religon, for a religon is set in stone one way and this way only, i believe in ideas... not religon, and i think whatever god/god's would agree that haveing ideas and not being a biggot to one another because of diffrent book titles but to really sit down and talk and share ideas and grow more healthy than shuning someone for saying the word "fuck" yah know? i think everyone that flags there religon around needs to chill and stop catagorising themselves into a group of people that has dont horrid acts in the name of "god" so i say FUCK religon, have ideas about what YOU think is true look at other religons and find common ground, never take one book and say THIS IS IT THIS IS IT dont limit yourself... grow


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 27, 2008)

shadowedskunk said:


> some of my morals are from a christian standard, but i detest the word religon, for a religon is set in stone one way and this way only, i believe in ideas... not religon, and i think whatever god/god's would agree that haveing ideas and not being a biggot to one another because of diffrent book titles but to really sit down and talk and share ideas and grow more healthy than shuning someone for saying the word "fuck" yah know? i think everyone shoul flags there religon around needs to chill and stop catagorising themselves into a group of people that has dont horrid acts in the name of "god" so i say FUCK religon, have ideas about what YOU think is true look at other religons and find common ground, never take one book and say THIS IS IT THIS IS IT dont limit yourself... grow



Your quite the ranting type aren't ya?

Your really beginning to push me into doing a megapost that will sink your argument faster than a boat with no hull.


----------



## hillbilly guy (May 27, 2008)

im a christian bu not part of any denomanation(i probably spelled that wrong) i beleave in god and jesus and i read the bible but i dont go to church (grew up on farm to far away from church so read bible with family)


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 27, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Your quite the ranting type aren't ya?
> 
> Your really beginning to push me into doing a megapost that will sink your argument faster than a boat with no hull.



i am allowed to share my views if you dont like it you can ignore me and if you persist i shall ignore you. i am not pushing you to do anything simply speaking, so go threaten someone who cares ok? thanks

also how can you argue ideas? everyone is free to think as they wish, and learn and grow on diffrent levels. you cannot make another person think what you do we are all diffrent have diffrent ideas and faiths, and this is the way the world is.


----------



## RetroCorn (May 27, 2008)

i'm a christian, have been all my life. ^_^


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2008)

The only real morale that must be followed by everyone is COMMON SENSE (Don't do stupid shit such as pissing on an electric fence, etc)

But sadly, it appears in our world that quite a few disregard that.


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 29, 2008)

Umm... I'm Mormon... does that count?
Mormon, but I'm a Democrat(vote for Barack), Furry, and a pro-gay


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 29, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Umm... I'm Mormon... does that count?
> Mormon, but I'm a Democrat(vote for Barack), Furry, and a pro-gay



fuck it run for president.


----------



## Cash64 (May 29, 2008)

I suppose If you christian its what you choose, i just think its a bit hypocritical if you are gay and all, thats mostly why im not christian X3


----------



## Otokage (May 29, 2008)

I'mma christian here, and faithfaul irish catholic.


----------



## Tevnon (May 29, 2008)

I was originally a born again Baptist when I first found Furry and had every intention of staying that way. Unfortunately that isnâ€™t quite what happened. For starters when I let my church know what I was into there were HUGE repercussions. This was soon after the CSI Fur And Loathing episode came out, unfortunately, and that didnâ€™t help. The pastor and deacons also â€œresearchedâ€ the matter and found some â€œliteratureâ€ on the subject. They never would tell me what their source was, but they claimed that according to this â€œliteratureâ€ that Furry was started by people who believe they have â€œanimal characteristicsâ€ who got together to hold â€œritualsâ€ somehow celebrating or somehow worshiping these â€œanimal characteristicsâ€.  I was told over and over that Furry is â€œof The Devilâ€. I could not convince them elsewise, there were lots of â€œdiscussionsâ€ (i.e. arguments), and long story short nothing short of declaring Furry the work of Satan and begging forgiveness would have stopped me from getting kicked out. In the end the only thing which kept me from being excommunicated outright was the fact that I stopped going and refused to have any further contact.

Anyway, the church started praying that I be â€œhanded over to Satanâ€ and that â€œmy flesh may be destroyedâ€ and horrid prayers like that. It wasnâ€™t just some half hearted church prayer; these people were praying FERVENTLY that God give me to Satan. I donâ€™t think I can really fully describe what that is like to live through spiritually. It felt like a dark oppressive cloud was hanging over me. I became confused, clouded, even perhaps delusional (I came to believe The Bible contained a secret message proclaiming polytheism ). My health suddenly failed, which I do not personally believe to have been an accident, and I started having severe chest pain which to this day, nearly four years later, no doctor has been able to diagnose. My beliefs in this period underwent a huge rearrangement/derangement. I eventually got into things like Wicca, Shamanism  and Chaos magic. It wasnâ€™t so much a matter of willfully choosing those spiritual practices as it was doing those things and adopting those beliefs spontaneously in a sort of confused daze. Itâ€™s really hard to describe. It was Hell to live through.

As for now I donâ€™t know. All I can say for what my current religion is is that it isâ€¦broken.


----------



## RetroCorn (May 30, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> I was originally a born again Baptist when I first found Furry and had every intention of staying that way. Unfortunately that isnâ€™t quite what happened. For starters when I let my church know what I was into there were HUGE repercussions. This was soon after the CSI Fur And Loathing episode came out, unfortunately, and that didnâ€™t help. The pastor and deacons also â€œresearchedâ€ the matter and found some â€œliteratureâ€ on the subject. They never would tell me what their source was, but they claimed that according to this â€œliteratureâ€ that Furry was started by people who believe they have â€œanimal characteristicsâ€ who got together to hold â€œritualsâ€ somehow celebrating or somehow worshiping these â€œanimal characteristicsâ€.  I was told over and over that Furry is â€œof The Devilâ€. I could not convince them elsewise, there were lots of â€œdiscussionsâ€ (i.e. arguments), and long story short nothing short of declaring Furry the work of Satan and begging forgiveness would have stopped me from getting kicked out. In the end the only thing which kept me from being excommunicated outright was the fact that I stopped going and refused to have any further contact.



i would have flipped them the bird and left. no lie.

why did you tell them?


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

Swampwulf said:


> Gay Republicans...
> Oh, wait.. this isn't a list of oxymorons.
> My bad.



Someone here has never heard of the Log Cabin Republicans.

On another note, what a very close-minded, non-progressive, unnecessary comment.


----------



## Arakupa (May 31, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> Anyway, the church started praying that I be â€œhanded over to Satanâ€ and that â€œmy flesh may be destroyedâ€ and horrid prayers like that. It wasnâ€™t just some half hearted church prayer; these people were praying FERVENTLY that God give me to Satan. I donâ€™t think I can really fully describe what that is like to live through spiritually. It felt like a dark oppressive cloud was hanging over me. I became confused, clouded, even perhaps delusional (I came to believe The Bible contained a secret message proclaiming polytheism ). My health suddenly failed, which I do not personally believe to have been an accident, and I started having severe chest pain which to this day, nearly four years later, no doctor has been able to diagnose. My beliefs in this period underwent a huge rearrangement/derangement. I eventually got into things like Wicca, Shamanism  and Chaos magic. It wasnâ€™t so much a matter of willfully choosing those spiritual practices as it was doing those things and adopting those beliefs spontaneously in a sort of confused daze. Itâ€™s really hard to describe. It was Hell to live through.
> 
> As for now I donâ€™t know. All I can say for what my current religion is is that it isâ€¦broken.



Say what?!
That behavior seems to go against almost all of what Christians should stand for.  And I have a hard time believing that anyone could wish that on another person, or maybe I'm just naive.  

I'm one of those people who've been going to church their whole lives, however I was given a choice of whether or not I wanted to be baptized when I was old enough to choose for myself, which I chose yes to.  And after that I was always really active in the church, but I've always strained to keep myself from getting involved in the political side of the religion, which is possibly one of the ugliest and brutal things there is to see.  And I can completely understand why people turn away from Christianity or churches because of it.  Its ugly, often hypocritical, and almost always has to deal with money in some way.  But what I've gotten out of all my years in the church is that the 2 most important things to follow in the Christian religion are to:
1. Love God, and
2. Love people.  
Thats really all there is, or at least as I understand it.  I mean, its not our place to judge anybody and I'm fairly sure thats in the bible somewhere, but hey.  Its my opinion that we Christians should be leading by examples of love and tolerance instead of the fighting and condemnation, but I dunno.  That just doesn't really fit in with the good ol American spirit you know?  

But yeah, Its not my place to say what is a "good" Christian or a "bad" one, or even whats "moral" or "immoral."  religion is tricky, and I'm no expert, and even if I was, its still not my place to judge or wish ill-will on anyone....but yeah, thats how I believe.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (May 31, 2008)

I was raised an Episcopalian. I always found it to be a pretty relaxed sect of christianity. I did learn a lot of my morals from that part of my upbringing. These days though I have just kinda stepped back from organized religion and do my own thing. I believe we are all going to the same place when we die, its just how we choose to get there. Who is to say my way is any better than someone elses. I still get mormon missionaries to my door who want to try and convert me or save me though baptism, but I just politely listen to what they say and continue doing what I am doing. I don't see Furry as a bad thing. Like any interest it is only a bad thing if it is hurting someone else or yourself. I am Ferrous Oxide and I approve this Rant.


----------



## Pronema (Jun 1, 2008)

Arakupa said:


> Say what?!
> That behavior seems to go against almost all of what Christians should stand for.  And I have a hard time believing that anyone could wish that on another person, or maybe I'm just naive.



@ Tenvon:  I am a Baptist Christian myself and I am horrified by how close-minded and self-righteous  some Christians are.  To condemn another to Satan is to condemn yourself, for all people have sinned, and to believe yourself better than your neighbor because he has sinned more or in a different way than you, is in itself a sin of pride.


----------



## LemuriaShadow (Jun 1, 2008)

Happily Catholic. I think it helps that I believe in the long-standing church tradition of assimilating anything that makes sense in pagan religious beliefs into mine, therefore I have no difficulty believing in gods of non-christian pantheons and magic and stuff like that.


----------



## TechnoMancer (Jun 2, 2008)

I am a christian


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm methodist.


----------



## Kitsu-Kun (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a Christian, raised protestant. Yet I have had the liberty of attending Catholic, Episcopal, Baptist, and now Currently a member of my towns local Methodist church. I can proudly say that I am a Christian Furry!!


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Jun 9, 2008)

I was raised Methodist, and continue to call myself one. I believe Christ died for our sins, and those that accept him, despite race, history, sexual preference, number of sins, whatever, will be accepted into the Kingdom of Heaven when we die


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 9, 2008)

Me!! ^_^  I call myself christian long before I call myself "furry" (I don't really do that much anyway).  I'm totally non-denominational; I will go to a baptist church, episcopalian, lutheran, roman catholic, pentecostal and all in between.  But, at the same time, I haven't been to a church in a couple of months.  I believe the church is a poor example of christianity, and the church is lead by power hungry men, not God. 

Granted, I'm a horrible example of a christian myself.  I don't know why God made me the way I am, but I guess I will just have to live with it and keep fighting.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 9, 2008)

ADF said:


> I donâ€™t understand why some people struggle to mix their religion with their interests, where in the Bible does it say â€œthou shall not like anthropomorphic animalsâ€?





> Leviticus 18:23, NIV. "Do not have sexual relations with an animal and defile yourself with it... For that is perversion."



That is the logic behind the churches hate for furry.  The furry fandom is _highly_ based in yiffy stuff, no way around that one.  And yiff _is_ a form of zoophilia.  But that's not exactly bestiality, it's all fantasy.  Bestiality is sex with real animals, and maybe there's nothing really wrong with that after all, maybe the bible is just outdated blah blah blah...

It's a debate that will go on forever, just like the debate on homosexuality, catholicism versus protestant,  and christianity period.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 9, 2008)

I was born into a strictly protestant family, and was protestant until around five years ago. I can't really say how I became atheist without feeling like I'm offending someone, so I'll just say I turned atheist.
My family don't really like it, but hey.. they're gonna have to get used to it, because I don't plan on going back to religion.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 9, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I was born into a strictly protestant family, and was protestant until around five years ago. I can't really say how I became atheist without feeling like I'm offending someone, so I'll just say I turned atheist.
> My family don't really like it, but hey.. they're gonna have to get used to it, because I don't plan on going back to religion.


Christians get too offended too easily in my opinion, way too easily.  I'm actually interested as to why people who are raised as christians would turn to atheist.


----------



## ADF (Jun 9, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> I'm actually interested as to why people who are raised as christians would turn to atheist.


It is the same with any religion really; at a young age your parents could tell you rain is god in the shower and thunder when he moves his throne, at that age you will believe anything because in the eyes of a child parents are gods. As you get older you start to think more independently and come to your own opinions, religion is just one thing people can grow to form different views from their parents on.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

I consider myself baptist, but I don't go to church much anymore... I'm hoping to change that this summer, though.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you been referred to the LJ communities "Furry Christians" and "Rainbow Ark" yet?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Have you been referred to the LJ communities "Furry Christians" and "Rainbow Ark" yet?



Who, me? If so, no. I don't even have a LiveJournal. xD


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 10, 2008)

In that case, don't worry about it. :-S


----------



## Dualsa (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm Christian, Anglican to be exact. I was born into a Christian family and it's stuck so far ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

ADF said:


> As you get older you start to think more independently and come to your own opinions, religion is just one thing people can grow to form different views from their parents on.


Yep. Case in point... I was home schooled by Christian Liberty Academy for a number of years. I always found science deeply interesting, and one of the things that bothered me about the textbooks is they didn't explain why things worked. The books the Christian Liberty Academy offered gave brief, somewhat meaty overviews of topics accompanied by a brief explanation of why that generally ended with _"Oh, by the way... God made this. That's all you need to know." _

I was curious as to why there are billions of other stars out there... what were they like. And the planets that surround them? Space? Yeah, you don't need to know about that. That's God's territory. The more and more I started to read about it the more and more I started to question.  Over time I started to question the workings of things and broke away from the conventional thinking. I wanted to know more about form and function, chemical reactions, etc. I wanted to know how things worked and got annoyed when "God" was the only answer I could get despite knowing full well there were answers deeper which covered topics much more deeply.

Mind you, I have nothing against Christianity, but having gone to a Christian school for about six years, I felt that my personal education was being cheated. I don't know what I believe in right now. I've been confused for sometime.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yep. Case in point... I was home schooled by Christian Liberty Academy for a number of years. I always found science deeply interesting, and one of the things that bothered me about the textbooks is they didn't explain why things worked. The books the Christian Liberty Academy offered gave brief, somewhat meaty overviews of topics accompanied by a brief explanation of why that generally ended with _"Oh, by the way... God made this. That's all you need to know." _
> 
> I was curious as to why there are billions of other stars out there... what were they like. And the planets that surround them? Space? Yeah, you don't need to know about that. That's God's territory. The more and more I started to read about it the more and more I started to question.  Over time I started to question the workings of things and broke away from the conventional thinking. I wanted to know more about form and function, chemical reactions, etc. I wanted to know how things worked and got annoyed when "God" was the only answer I could get despite knowing full well there were answers deeper which covered topics much more deeply.
> 
> Mind you, I have nothing against Christianity, but having gone to a Christian school for about six years, I felt that my personal education was being cheated. I don't know what I believe in right now. I've been confused for sometime.




You could always ask yourself "what do I _want_ to believe in?" while trying to avoid answering with proper nouns.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You could always ask yourself "what do I _want_ to believe in?" while trying to avoid answering with proper nouns.



...keeping in mind this question is very different from "what would I like to be true?"


----------



## Thechozenfox (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a furry christian!


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yep. Case in point... I was home schooled by Christian Liberty Academy for a number of years. I always found science deeply interesting, and one of the things that bothered me about the textbooks is they didn't explain why things worked. The books the Christian Liberty Academy offered gave brief, somewhat meaty overviews of topics accompanied by a brief explanation of why that generally ended with _"Oh, by the way... God made this. That's all you need to know." _
> 
> I was curious as to why there are billions of other stars out there... what were they like. And the planets that surround them? Space? Yeah, you don't need to know about that. That's God's territory. The more and more I started to read about it the more and more I started to question.  Over time I started to question the workings of things and broke away from the conventional thinking. I wanted to know more about form and function, chemical reactions, etc. I wanted to know how things worked and got annoyed when "God" was the only answer I could get despite knowing full well there were answers deeper which covered topics much more deeply.
> 
> Mind you, I have nothing against Christianity, but having gone to a Christian school for about six years, I felt that my personal education was being cheated. I don't know what I believe in right now. I've been confused for sometime.


I too was homeschooled under a christian grouping.  My mother however made sure I knew everything about the theory of evolution that public school people knew, as well as the big bang theory and everything else that's supposed to disprove religion.  My mother also taught me to think for myself and figure out what makes the most sense.  

Hence why I'm a theistic evolutionist.


----------



## EnriqueTSB (Jun 11, 2008)

Another Christian fur over here.


----------



## Selunca (Jun 11, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> i am Christan, but i do not need church to be spiritually filled



I think I just fell in love with you. Seriousely.

I believe in jesus, and god. So I am 'christian'. but I don't believe in church anymore.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 11, 2008)

Selunca said:


> I think I just fell in love with you. Seriousely.
> 
> I believe in jesus, and god. So I am 'christian'. but I don't believe in church anymore.


Agreed as well.  The only reason I go to church is to have a place where I can pray and worship.

Oh, and I never go on sundays.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 11, 2008)

im agnostic always considered myself one, i just believe more in the sciences and whatnot its for my own personal beliefs =3


----------



## sikdrift (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm Catholic.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 11, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Agreed as well.  The only reason I go to church is to have a place where I can pray and worship.
> 
> Oh, and I never go on sundays.



It makes me sad how the humans we put in control of everything have been giving christianity/catholicism such a bad name in recent years.

Yes, I believe in a higher power, and yes, I go to mass on Sundays because I like the community and the "spiritual refresher" it gives me, but some of the news that comes from the higher officials can really upset me.

Thankfully, most of the clergy I've encountered in my life have been pretty socially liberal and don't try to tell me what I should think (outside of the actual religion, of course).  It's nice to see, actually.


----------



## xiath (Jun 12, 2008)

i am proud to say that i am a Christian furry!


----------



## Selunca (Jun 12, 2008)

Kiniel said:


> It makes me sad how the humans we put in control of everything have been giving christianity/catholicism such a bad name in recent years.
> 
> Yes, I believe in a higher power, and yes, I go to mass on Sundays because I like the community and the "spiritual refresher" it gives me, but some of the news that comes from the higher officials can really upset me.
> 
> Thankfully, most of the clergy I've encountered in my life have been pretty socially liberal and don't try to tell me what I should think (outside of the actual religion, of course).  It's nice to see, actually.



I guess thats what I need todo, is find a church that actually has services other then sundays (Its unheard of here.. and I work all weekend.  ) and then find a place that I don't feel so judged and watched. My husband is catholic, so I've gone to mass with him but it feels so ..judgemental. 

Judge lest you be judge, I say. :\


----------



## Nalo (Jun 12, 2008)

im even worse im a catholic fur (baptized catholic) and i havent been to church in seven years lol


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Wheeler-Kun said:


> I'm curious, basicly. I know there are Christian furries, but I don't know how many are around here. And by 'Christian furries' I don't mean "people who integrate their religion into their furry...ness", I just wanna know how many Christians there are in general here.
> 
> ...Come to think of it, I wonder if this is in the right thread.


 I am one but I don't try to convert people or go by the bible instead I believe god is a fair forgiving person unlike he is protrated in the bible !


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Lobar said:


> ...keeping in mind this question is very different from "what would I like to be true?"


 I hate that image <_<


----------



## Lobar (Jun 13, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> I hate that image <_<



What, my avatar?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 13, 2008)

Lobar said:


> What, my avatar?


 Yes because its of the people who went to that one con just to make fun of them even if it was harmless fun they still making fun of the furrys <_<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxiKH6RXvqI


----------



## Lobar (Jun 13, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Yes because its of the people who went to that one con just to make fun of them even if it was harmless fun they still making fun of the furrys <_<
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxiKH6RXvqI



...but there were no V masks at the AC '07 raid? 

(avatar pic is actually of me, with suit/mask/afro for an anti-Scientology protest)

Thread is getting derailed though.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 13, 2008)

Lobar said:


> ...but there were no V masks at the AC '07 raid?
> 
> (avatar pic is actually of me, with suit/mask/afro for an anti-Scientology protest)
> 
> Thread is getting derailed though.


 I will send you a PM so it doesn't derail this thread !


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 13, 2008)

Oni said:


> I believe in certain specific Christian morals and reason; however, I do not perform Christian rituals or attend mass. Does that make me a Christian?




All you need is to believe that Jesus Christ was the son of God and died for your sins....

that is all you need.. and you are saved....

everything else that comes with "being a christian" is by choice to glorify Him for what he has done.......

We are free from 'rules' and 'the law'


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 13, 2008)

I personally enjoy being around Christian furries because the ones I know have a set of moral standards they abide by and I don't feel like any conversation I have with them will disintegrate into endless sexual innuendo. Even though I'm not a Christian, I'd rather hang with furs who have a moral compass than those who don't -- and they feel strongly about that moral compass.


----------



## Killerdwagon (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, I am a christian, homo-sexual, and a furry :/


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> Im Catholic but im slowly pulling away after 18 1/2 years of being one...and becoming agnostic...god is god u dont need to fallow in all this other bullshit that man as made up over the past 2000 years..


 

the belifes,curses and gods are ALL made up!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

whenever someone does a prayer, i join in as to not be rude, but people who force their religion onto me will get a very large talkdown to me, i respect someones choice to believe in a higher power, but try to get me to go to church with them or christian school  i will tell them thatd be going against my beliefs and my rights


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

the thing is that they will not leave everyone alone till everyone belives in it

just plain annoying -.-


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

I convinced my mom not to buy a house cause it had bible quotes painted on the walls...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

see!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

mhmm i hate over-active christians, im not friends with one of my old friends anymore cause he got a new EXTREMELY christian step parent and he flipped out when i said i was agnostic and wouldnt join them in prayer one sunday morning. he yelled at me that i needed faith and crap, and he was a BIG man. I talked him down for like 10 minutes on what he was trying to do is wrong andthat he should be ashmaed of himself, i left him awestruck as i stormed out the door and left him awestruck, his step-son hates him now cause i wont hang out at his house anymore


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

they never realize that everyone is allowed to choose their belifes
not FORCE them into beliving it!

guess they havent studied history


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

if you know me, you would know NEVER to talk religion with me, you will get a talk down if it gets too personal. and I dont think god wanted people forcing his religion onto people, its just wrong


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 23, 2008)

It's very complicated for me. I was raised in a protestant Christian home. My Mother and I converted to the LDS church (Mormons) while my dad doesn't want anything to do with it. I am a current member of the LDS church and I believe in all the teachings and precepts. But here's the kicker: I'm gay, and I have a boyfriend. Now my understanding is that it's not a sin to be gay, but the sin comes in acting upon the feelings (IE: having a boyfriend, etcetera).

It's as though I have a split personality that I don't know what to do with. It's especially hard to tell anyone since they see me as such a good person and such. It makes me want to cry. I just don't know what to do...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

TeirusuSpin said:


> It's very complicated for me. I was raised in a protestant Christian home. My Mother and I converted to the LDS church (Mormons) while my dad doesn't want anything to do with it. I am a current member of the LDS church and I believe in all the teachings and precepts. But here's the kicker: I'm gay, and I have a boyfriend. Now my understanding is that it's not a sin to be gay, but the sin comes in acting upon the feelings (IE: having a boyfriend, etcetera).
> 
> It's as though I have a split personality that I don't know what to do with. It's especially hard to tell anyone since they see me as such a good person and such. It makes me want to cry. I just don't know what to do...


 

so what if ur gay!
just dont give!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

thats why i dont give a shit about religion it makes you feel so bad about your true emotions, ifit makes you feel like that, just tell yourself that its who you are and to hell with what people think, even if it goes against your teachings, then your teachings are wrong


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah
its not like there is an life rule book or anything like that!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

lol reigo u and me have same amount of posts, and once again religion brainwashes people and make them insane and not see thetruth or make them feel bad about themselves, sucks


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

yeh lol
the only place jesus is is in the BIBEL and the world bibel????
what an hippy name -.-


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> thats why i dont give a shit about religion it makes you feel so bad about your true emotions, ifit makes you feel like that, just tell yourself that its who you are and to hell with what people think, even if it goes against your teachings, then your teachings are wrong



i agree but i dont, i'm somewhat religious, but it doesn't make me feel bad about what i am.

and who cares what other people think? if i'm happy that's all that matters.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

yah! XD


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL
as long as u dont go telling pepole thats real!


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> thats why i dont give a shit about religion it makes you feel so bad about your true emotions, ifit makes you feel like that, just tell yourself that its who you are and to hell with what people think, even if it goes against your teachings, then your teachings are wrong


That doesn't really help me any. You're just making me feel worse. I like my church.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

well if u like...then u like


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

im just saying, all your churches teaching may be right, but if it makes you feel bad, just forget about that 1 teaching, i mean seriously a religion is supposed to make you feel safe, protected, and nice, not sadand hating yourself.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

yeh
well put lonelyfox


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm christian, but I'm not a bible-thumper.  Believing that there is a God is enough.  As long as you follow in normal morals and values, you're fine =/


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, I am christian and straight and here's some food for thought...
When God made earth and humans he made them curious...This curiosity made many our race many good and many bad things...And God is almighty and he knows all so if as it says in the bible he knows your life before you even do it...Then he would know that people would be gay, and even if you are god will always love you and you should not be ashamed for being who you are. Also God forgives you for all we sin all the time but then ask him for forgiveness why then can't God forgive you with this? Why do these religious nuts always say GOD HATES YOU FOR BEING GAY. Well he does not he loves everyone and you should be proud of who you are.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

well
i cant say that i dont belive in god 0% i still belive 5% or over that it accualy might be real


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

i believe in god because current science is insufficiently able to (and always will be) explain and support how the universe was made

edited for i-really-need-to-sleep-sometime, maybe


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

at most its 5% for me as well


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> at most its 5% for me as well


 

omg are we twins or something?!?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

no so shut up X3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

oh well as said before if your religion make you feel bad, then you should re-think some things


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i believe in god because it's impossible, within the reaches of my knowledge, for this universe to have been created


A mistake I presume, no one can purposely make a contradiction like that. 

By believing in god you are supposed to believe he created the universe, you just said it's impossible for this universe to have been created.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> A mistake I presume, no one can purposely make a contradiction like that.
> 
> By believing in god you are supposed to believe he created the universe, you just said it's impossible for this universe to have been created.



oh yeah, hella mistakes
edited


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't believe in absolutes like "science will never be able to explain X" but that's your belief, we are always learning more about the space we exist in.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> I don't believe in absolutes like "science will never able to explain X" but that's your belief, we are always learning more about the space we exist in.



the only absolute is that we really can't define reality as any one thing. (and thus, can't accurately define it)

now if we have faith in the reality of the world actually being what we have assumed, our carefully established axioms and rules all fall into place through a long chain of assumptions and logically reached conclusions.

which is to say, science _could_, maybe, "prove" it.  I just doubt it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

freshman philosophy course++


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

Religion= Blah


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 23, 2008)

When I try to explain how I'm mostly Christian, my friends get upset with me 'cause they say I _can't_ believe what I do, hahah.

I was raised in the LDS religion, and was REALLY confused about how I could be gay. I had to go through therapy and everything (through an LDS counselor), but nothing worked.

I believe in MOST of the teachings of the Christian religion. I believe there is a god and that Jesus Christ is his son. I don't believe being gay is necessarily a sin. I don't think the Holy Bible is 100% true. It was written by man, and man has flaws. I'm too lazy to get into any more. xD

I guess I'm a Christian with not really a sect to belong to.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> I believe in MOST of the teachings of the Christian religion. I believe there is a god and that Jesus Christ is his son. I don't believe being gay is necessarily a sin. I don't think the Holy Bible is 100% true. It was written by man, and man has flaws. I'm too lazy to get into any more. xD
> 
> I guess I'm a Christian with not really a religion to belong to.



mm


----------



## Ayeaka (Jun 24, 2008)

Evolutionary theist. So, Christian, yes, while believing that science is also a good base.

That is.

K, creation theory.

HOMG HOW CAN IT AND TEH OTHER THEORY BE TRUE?

Well, doesn't it also say that God's time isn't Man's time?

K. So.. uh, one week in God's time. Anyone know how much that'd be in Man's time? Thought not. And we also don't know what 'appearance' or 'path' things being spoken into would, well, take, from the outside.


So, going off of that...

I also believe we've misinterpreted most of what church's accept as 'HOMG TEH TRUTHZ' about..things other than general salvation. Since, today's modern beliefs seem to mostly be 'OH I BELIEVE THIS SO I'MA PICK AND CHOOSE SCRIPTURE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE TEH BIBLE SUPPORTZ IT."

Ah-ah. NO. Ever notice it says that Christians are to be given -new- laws to follow? And that you must follow ALL of the old laws, or none?

And, hm. Is it just me, or are a lot of things we like to claim are wrong.. NOT in the new laws?

Like, for instance, homosexuality.

I DONT' remember seeing that in the new laws, at all. Which means.. GASP not wrong.


But then, I'm insane, and am now ranting, so I shall shut up.

BAI.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

im not a Christian according to how a Christian is "supposed to be". i also have many beliefs that are....considered scary to closed minds. but i follow peaceful practices, such as respect others religions, which most religions represent peace, but its followers tell people that might be a bit "different" to burn in hell. Religion has become one of the most corrupted things out there today. i just feel we should find our own truthes and not be told wat we should believe in


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a pentecostal Christian. ^^;


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> ...I was raised in the LDS religion, and was REALLY confused about how I could be gay. I had to go through therapy and everything (through an LDS counselor), but nothing worked....
> 
> I don't believe being gay is necessarily a sin....


Well, I was told by my seminary teacher through some... "I know this guy" questioning... that being homosexual is NOT a sin. The sin comes in acting upon the feelings associated with being attracted to the same gender.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 24, 2008)

Religion brings out the worst and best in people, dont let it be the worst


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm leaning on wicca and neo paganism, but I believe just because fascist fuckheads who claim they follow Christ pissed on the original teachings for the last 2000 years doesn't mean true Christianity should be shunned. I believe almost all religions are a path toward the same God.


----------



## Rhoziel (Jun 25, 2008)

*Raises paw* I'm a Christian. 

I think it's entirely possible and plausible to be a furry and be a Christian. I mean, (my humble opinion is that) being a furry by definition means having/taking on aspects of animals. Animals have a lot of aspects that are totally in tune with Christian teachings: respecting people equally, not judging people based on their appearance or the way they live their lives, forgiveness, generosity, friendship...

It doesn't seem that odd a combination to me.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 25, 2008)

I am a self-described fundamentalist Christian.  I believe strongly that the Bible is the Word of God.  That said, I don't believe the love of God is best shown by shoving the Bible down someone's throat.  The people who helped lead me to Christ when I was a pagan were those who showed the love of God in their everyday lives... not those who preached hellfire & brimstone and looked down their noses at anyone different than them.

Myself, I very enjoy furry art, especially stuff featuring dragons.  I've always thought dragons (especially western ones) were beautiful creatures, and I greatly enjoy good dragon artwork.  But I've also grown to appreciate furry artwork in general.  I see no problem with that.  As for any other stuff, it's not my cup of tea but... to each their own.


----------



## FuzzleBlue (Jun 25, 2008)

I am a Christian, Its nice to see others here are as well.


----------



## Snowden (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a Christian. I'm not a baptist or catholic or anything, I've always attended Nondominational churches.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 25, 2008)

> *Raises paw* I'm a Christian.
> 
> I think it's entirely possible and plausible to be a furry and be a Christian. I mean, (my humble opinion is that) being a furry by definition means having/taking on aspects of animals. Animals have a lot of aspects that are totally in tune with Christian teachings: respecting people equally, not judging people based on their appearance or the way they live their lives, forgiveness, generosity, friendship...
> 
> It doesn't seem that odd a combination to me.


 
I quite agree 100%. Christ himself used references to animals, including the lamb and the Lion. The Bible itself uses animals for a lot of things. God even is said to feed the sparrows.
So there's nothing wrong with it I don't think. So what if you admire and want to be like a certain animal? Jesus compared himself to at least two animals. The holy spirit took on the form of a dove. 
So...maybe God is a furry too? XD;

*has fire and brimstone rained upon her* ack. xx;



> I am a self-described fundamentalist Christian. I believe strongly that the Bible is the Word of God. That said, I don't believe the love of God is best shown by shoving the Bible down someone's throat. The people who helped lead me to Christ when I was a pagan were those who showed the love of God in their everyday lives... not those who preached hellfire & brimstone and looked down their noses at anyone different than them.


 
I definately agree. My grandparents are kind of extremists, but in the end it was my own decision, not theirs, to follow Christ. That's what people would call "old-school" and I honestly don't think it really works. To bring people to Christ, you have to be an example of what Christ would do.


----------



## Nastynate (Jun 25, 2008)

I am a Christian I belive but I don't belive in the Christian organizations and the way they act.  700 club anyone? Anyhow some people think that having Christian ideals influence your life makes you weak. Not so. I treat others the way I want to be treated and it returns nothing but positive results for me. Also I never have to fear death which is a unmatched strenghth I exercise at work and in my personnal life. "riding motorcycles working from heights ect."

As for the furry part. God made me and I am in his image, God also made animals. If I want to emulate an animal big deal. I don't think he or she cares what I do in my free time.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear .... 
Pola Bear .... 
Just Like It ! ~~~~~


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2008)

superfurydog said:


> Pola Bear ....
> Pola Bear ....
> Pola Bear ....
> Just Like It ! ~~~~~



wat


----------



## BassMan (Jun 26, 2008)

I grew up Catholic, but nowadays consider myself to be a non-denominational Christian


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 26, 2008)

TeirusuSpin said:


> Well, I was told by my seminary teacher through some... "I know this guy" questioning... that being homosexual is NOT a sin. The sin comes in acting upon the feelings associated with being attracted to the same gender.



That's very true.  The idea of being "sinful" because of one's feelings (rather than ones actions) would probably have been incomprehensible to the ancient Hebrews.

i.e. "Well, duh, of course people WANT to sometimes.  That's WHY the Torah says not to commit sodomy.  If people never WANTED to, there'd be no point in having a law against it, would there?  You can WANT to do it as much as you like--just don't do it!  (or we'll stone you!  ).

If you're interested, the main reason that the Bible likely has so many rules about sex is that the pagan tribes surrounding the Hebrews were into lots of twisted stuff involving cult prostitutes (male and female) and religious orgies.  I don't think anyone realized at the time that two men COULD love each other sexually in the same way that a man and woman did, without being pagan.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> When I try to explain how I'm mostly Christian, my friends get upset with me 'cause they say I _can't_ believe what I do, hahah.
> 
> I was raised in the LDS religion, and was REALLY confused about how I could be gay. I had to go through therapy and everything (through an LDS counselor), but nothing worked.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a really hellish situation.  It really bothers me that religions that are otherwise very positive parts of peoples' lives (like LDS) don't seem to have any idea how to deal with the fact that some people are just gay.  It's simply biology, (i.e. God made it that way), is not unnatural (asexuality, homosexuality, and bisexuality turn up in animal behaviour studies as well) and condemning people for the way they are made is essentially condemning God.

Most Christians don't even know the laws of the Old Testament very well, and only the most orthodox Jews try to follow them all.  There's no reason IMO to be so obsessed with the prohibition against sodomy when so much else is ignored.


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a Protestant, though I havent gone to church in a long time.


----------



## Nalo (Aug 2, 2008)

im fucking catholic, from a morman family, if i come out as bi, im fucked


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

I was a Catholic until my father told me I didn't have to be, so I gradually moved to post-theism. I have good friends and family in my life and the way I see it I don't need God.


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a Baptist Christian. Born into a family of them so I kinda had no control over my religion. Was saved by the grace of God.
 Not a fan of church though, and not a fan of the bible since man got to do a little editing for themselves.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> I'm a Baptist Christian. Born into a family of them so I kinda had no control over my religion. Was saved by the grace of God.
> Not a fan of church though, and not a fan of the bible since man got to do a little editing for themselves.



I think we're on the 500th revision now. It never made sense to me that people could edit the Bible after reading Revelations 22:18-19, a warning from Christ himself not to change a word of it.


----------



## Lig (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a Christian but I'm a realistic person. Do I believe in god and Jesus? You bet I do. Do I think that everything in a 2000 year old book with significant editing and countless translation is true. Heck no. Bible may in parts be the word of god but I think a lot of it is just the opinions of people through out time. I mean in the early days of Christian might. The Catholic church had a hand in every europian government.  So it makes sense they'd put in only what supported there power. Plus there's the fact that things in it contradict each other.  One commandment says not to kill anyone. Yet later on a part basically says. "Stone the Queers!"  Yeah that makes perfect sense. *caughsarcasmcaugh*

I think that god is kinda like a mountain top. It's a Huge mountain. There's more then one way up it. Find that path that works for you and take it.  Screw what others say. If they wanna be closed minded idiots well let them.


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oni said:


> I believe in certain specific Christian morals and reason; however, I do not perform Christian rituals or attend mass.quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bane233 (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe in god but I never picked one church


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ *Hand up*
me, me, me...

Pretty religios, following the ten rules... praying often...
Combinating it with my fursona...

And killing everyone who don't believes on god! WURHARHARHARHAR!
Ok, the last sentence was joke ^^


----------



## Jarz (Aug 2, 2008)

well im mormon, and i'm cool with it... dont know about other people >.>


----------



## RedRodent (Aug 2, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Yes, I am christian and straight and here's some food for thought...
> When God made earth and humans he made them curious...This curiosity made many our race many good and many bad things...And God is almighty and he knows all so if as it says in the bible he knows your life before you even do it...Then he would know that people would be gay, and even if you are god will always love you and you should not be ashamed for being who you are. Also God forgives you for all we sin all the time but then ask him for forgiveness why then can't God forgive you with this? Why do these religious nuts always say GOD HATES YOU FOR BEING GAY. Well he does not he loves everyone and you should be proud of who you are.



Well said, well said. Everyone does bad things- even if it's out of curiosity. As long as you have taken that forgiveness, everything is cool. 

I'm straight, but I really don't like the kind of people that'll thwack someone in the face for being gay (I used to be that type, too-- until I realized I had gay friends). It's just like any other sin in God's eyes. It's really a shame how many people are lost because of the behavior of other Christians, especially those with extreme views.

By the way folks, I don't think the writer of this thread intended it to be a flame war. Can we keep it cool here?  Thanks.


----------



## Zicka (Aug 2, 2008)

I am episcopal, we pretty much accept anyone, ie we belive all chistians, not just our denomination go to heaven. also on being gay...

it is a sin according to Leviticus, but like any other sin if you repent for it you are good.  So generally, i think its fine if you think it but dont act on it, but if you act on it than it is a sin like lying, praying to false idols, stealing, cheating or anything else like that.

So, REPENT REPENT BEFORE ITS TO LATE


ok, im done, dont flame me

*hides under bed*


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have anything against religion, but I do have something against the large amount of hypocrites that inevitably come with religion.

Jesus was an outcast and so were the first followers. Now, the outcasts, like gay people, are being hated and put down by many Christians who know nothing about their religion's history. Also, its strange to think they say the bible says God hates gays right next to it says "Love thy neighbor". I don't want to have any part of it because so many religions people are fucking stupid, and overshadow the true followers who aren't hypocrites and say stuff like gay people are evil because the bible says so but ignore the part about stoning children and try to enforce this crap on people who aren't Christians, like those who want to illegalize abortion and homosexuality.

Its also funny how the same people consider themselves patriotic when they want to take away rights from the land of the free.

Fucking bigots T_T

Edit: Hmm just to make it clear I'm not against religion, just the bigots...


----------



## Zicka (Aug 2, 2008)

also, while not really important to salvation, I pride myself in having never said a swear in my entire life.

Profanity is stupid


----------



## Jarz (Aug 2, 2008)

Zicka said:


> also, while not really important to salvation, I pride myself in having never said a swear in my entire life.
> 
> Profanity is stupid



yay! me too! now i feel im not alone


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 2, 2008)

There's no such this as Christian furries, why does this thread keep coming back?


----------



## Ulvgard (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm an atheist. When god doesn't exist, following him is fruitless and leads to an unhappier life, and when he existed...well i'm fucked anyway for what i am  There is no difference between going to hell because i'm not following the rules, or going to hell, because i'm not a beleaver.  Which of the gazillion relgions is right, anyway?

The only problem is: my best friend and roommate is new-apostolic. So we often have arguments about that topic


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 2, 2008)

In all seriousness though I don't discount the existence of some kind of god  seeing as we don't really know one way or the other. I simply don't believe in a  kind and loving god, god is at best indifferent and at worst evil, if it exists  at all.


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 2, 2008)

is a christian furry, but I'm not strict


----------



## X (Aug 2, 2008)

I am a christian :mrgreen:


----------



## Nalo (Aug 2, 2008)

Jarz said:


> well im mormon, and i'm cool with it... dont know about other people >.>


i know you is jared but i still dont like em but youre ok first one ive found that isint trying to stuff their shit down my throat


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 3, 2008)

Zicka said:


> also, while not really important to salvation, I pride myself in having never said a swear in my entire life.
> 
> Profanity is stupid



Really:shock:? Either that's the biggest lie ever told or a genuine miracle, if so congratulations. I find I can't go several minutes without swearing either out of habit or because I'm just so damn vulgar.


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been baptised as Catholic. Forced to go to church every week.
There was a time I was really into it, but I've kinda drifted...
I can't help but believe God exists because it's been drilled and fixed into my mind.
I don't enjoy church and go because I have to, but I do pray sometimes when I need it (I know, thats bad.)
I don't like going to church or praying often but I don't like it when people say bad things about God.


----------



## toots (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a Christian :] Mucho thanks to my girlfriend and Lyanti for helping me accept it more through the past year. *smiles*

I started out Christian, because of family. Then went Agnostic, tried being Wiccan...Went Agnostic again for a while...then decided to embrace the more God lifestyle thing =]


----------



## Zicka (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you secret fur, and it is no lie


----------



## Zicka (Aug 3, 2008)

double post...


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 3, 2008)

Right here ^-^


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Loosely Christian =3


----------



## Auros (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a Christian, and I've been one my entire life. I actually don't see a problem with many things furry, including pornography. Imagination is not a sin in my opinion, so pawwing off to yiffy artwork is fine. I do however believe in the sanctity of marriage, and that sex should only be done within the bonds of marriage, meaning that getting sexual pleasure from pornography at this point is sinful. How can things that do not harm others, either physically or mentally, be as bad of a sin as something like murder? That is why I don't follow a given set of rules. The "golden rule" is all I need: Love God with everything and love others. 

I have heard varying arguments about the golden rule, namely in regards to what "love God with everything" means. I've seen this used to prove that sexual lust is sinful, because it takes love away from God. My counter-argument to this is that lots of things that we do takes love away from God. No Christian has his/her mind focused on loving God every second of every day. A loving God that wants fellowship with all of His creation would never send most of us to hell because we don't give him love *all* the time. As long as you try your best not to harm others, and to love God the best you can, you'll be fine. This is what I believe.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 3, 2008)

I am Atheist! Thus, I am a godless heathen!
That means I must have no morals, and must eat babies! Oh no!


----------



## Auros (Aug 3, 2008)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> I am Atheist! Thus, I am a godless heathen!
> That means I must have no morals, and must eat babies! Oh no!


From looking at your avatar, that would be scary XD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

The most religious I ever get is the normal morals and values.  Let people be happy, and not be weighed down by religion.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

I pray to the church of Unified Nyentology.

Inertia IS a property of matter!







.... BILL!


----------



## Lobar (Aug 4, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> The most religious I ever get is the normal morals and values.



Why call that religious?  You can find normal secular morals and values in abundance.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

Ares Dauphin said:


> I pray to the church of Unified Nyentology.
> 
> Inertia IS a property of matter!
> 
> ...



you're not a christian?  THE END IS NYE


----------



## delFur (Aug 4, 2008)

Episcopalian... but it isn't a huge part of my life.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

I am a Furry Christian... But my family doesn't knwo I am a fur. I fear what they'd think... But yeha I am a Church of Christ go'er. lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 4, 2008)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> I am Atheist! Thus, I am a godless heathen!
> That means I must have no morals, and must eat babies! Oh no!



Of course we eat babies, every sunday morning at out secret atheist meetings  where we plot against all the christians while they're in church. This is our  custom as we are amoral savages. Also we secretly worship the devil while  simultaneously denying his existence for some reason. We're all just that  evil.

  Also we listen to Slayer \m/ >< \m/ .


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Of course we eat babies, every sunday morning at out secret atheist meetings  where we plot against all the christians while they're in church. This is our  custom as we are amoral savages. Also we secretly worship the devil while  simultaneously denying his existence for some reason. We're all just that  evil.
> 
> Also we listen to Slayer \m/ >< \m/ .


shh! don't tell them that, we have to keep that a secret remember? :-D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally am not christian simply because society brought that upon themselves... I have nothing against god... just the people who believe what they're doing is right, when half the time, it's not... another reason being... gay+christian does NOT mix well...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> shh! don't tell them that, we have to keep that a secret remember? :-D



It's not like they can do anything about it, they're stuck in church doing whatever it is they do in there that isn't rocking out to Slayer an eating babies, and thusly nowhere near as awesome as what we're doing.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Lobar said:


> Why call that religious?  You can find normal secular morals and values in abundance.



Not anymore.  I mean a few things in the bible, but, like a lot of people, I don't let my life revolve around it.  We can't do good all the time.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm an agnostic nutjob that doesn't even believe in the human concept of logic or right and wrong.


----------



## dietrc70 (Aug 5, 2008)

Auros said:


> I'm a Christian, and I've been one my entire life. I actually don't see a problem with many things furry, including pornography. Imagination is not a sin in my opinion, so pawwing off to yiffy artwork is fine. I do however believe in the sanctity of marriage, and that sex should only be done within the bonds of marriage, meaning that getting sexual pleasure from pornography at this point is sinful. How can things that do not harm others, either physically or mentally, be as bad of a sin as something like murder? That is why I don't follow a given set of rules. The "golden rule" is all I need: Love God with everything and love others.
> 
> I have heard varying arguments about the golden rule, namely in regards to what "love God with everything" means. I've seen this used to prove that sexual lust is sinful, because it takes love away from God. My counter-argument to this is that lots of things that we do takes love away from God. No Christian has his/her mind focused on loving God every second of every day. A loving God that wants fellowship with all of His creation would never send most of us to hell because we don't give him love *all* the time. As long as you try your best not to harm others, and to love God the best you can, you'll be fine. This is what I believe.



I like your theology and arguments.

BTW, I've become crazy about Lucario since unlocking him in SSBB.  I like your avatar!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread is still around? Neat.

On topic, I just got back from the APEX at Montlure Presbyterian retreat. It was pretty damned incredible.


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm Discordian 

Just out of interest, how do you guys manage to make your tastes and religious values meet? I mean, for those of you who are practising christianity or whatnot, would you not be classed as disgusting perverts by your own religion?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2008)

I was Christian but now I believe in a lot of other things as well.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> would you not be classed as disgusting perverts by your own religion?



Yes.

But then again, priests like to touch little boys, so I don't think anyone has room to judge me for what I keep to myself. 8)


----------



## Auros (Aug 5, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> Just out of interest, how do you guys manage to make your tastes and religious values meet? I mean, for those of you who are practising christianity or whatnot, would you not be classed as disgusting perverts by your own religion?


I found that there is no distinct black and white in religion. Our main texts for religion such as the Bible are at least 2000 years old in terms of content, and lots of things have changed since then. There is so much evil already in the world that many of our actions, though they are morally questionable on their own, are far less evil than lots of other actions. Certain denominations/sects would condemn you to hell for things like masturbation or homosexuality, but not all groups would consider you to be a pervert. I manage by keeping my "interests" to myself because I want to handle them myself without outside interference.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> I'm Discordian
> 
> Just out of interest, how do you guys manage to make your tastes and religious values meet? I mean, for those of you who are practising christianity or whatnot, would you not be classed as disgusting perverts by your own religion?


Cool, I don't meet many discordians!  One of the people I play D&D with is a discordian and she's quite an interesting person.

As for your questions, I follow the teachings of the Bible, not the teachings of Man.  So no, I'm not a disgusting pervert by the standards of the Bible.  But I am a disgusting pervert by the standards of a lot of people who make up their own rules and teach them as if those rules had greater authority than the Bible itself!


Here's an example of a fairly universally accepted (but demonstrably false) man-made rule: masturbation is a sin, and whacking off to yiffy art must be doubly so!  Rationale?  God killed Onan for spilling his seed.  Therefore masturbation is a sin.  And because I think the idea of an anthropomorphic animal to be an abomination (no Scriptural reference needed... doesn't _everyone_ think that?) the very notion of whacking off to yiffy art must be like spitting in God's face!

Truth: the story of Onan can be found in Genesis 38:1-10.  (Liked here: http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?book_id=1&chapter=38)  In context, Onan wasn't killed for masturbating; he was killed for directly defying God's command to impregnate his dead brother's wife.  If you read OT Law, you'd find that it was the duty of the brother of a married man who died childless to father a child with the dead man's wife to carry on his family line.  That law wasn't in effect at the time of this event, but its principle clearly applied here.

But the meaning of Onan's death has been twisted by social busybodies who really do think that masturbating is something inherently evil.  Since there is no clear Biblical law forbidding it, they just... created one from a story that sounds plausible, if you don't look into it too carefully.

And once you have created one extra-Biblical so-called "biblical" teaching, it's quite easy to go from there.  _Clearly_ if masturbating is a sin, then whacking off to yiffy art is much worse!

Ah, but what about Jesus' teaching that lusting after a woman is like committing adultery in your heart?

The exact passage: (Matthew 5:27-28 )
You have heard that it was said, 'Do not commit adultery.' But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart.

Surely this only adds to the Biblical condemnation of masturbation!  Not so.  Adultery isn't the same thing as sex.  Jesus is talking about connecting a commandment that is very unambigious ("You shall not commit adultery." - Exodus 20:14) and one with a little more... give to it.  ("You shall not covet your neighbor's house. You shall not covet your neighbor's wife, or his manservant or maidservant, his ox or donkey, or anything that belongs to your neighbor." - Exodus 20:17)

If you're married and you lust after another woman, Jesus said, it's no different than committing adultery with her.  Likewise, it is also no different than committing adultery when you're single and you lust after a married woman.  Many people would like to forget that Jesus didn't say the first sentence in the passage I quoted from Matthew 5.  _But He did!_  That's why the above sentence doesn't condemn everyone who finds anyone else attractive.  Context matters *a lot* when you read the Bible.

In context, Jesus was condemning those who thought they were righteous because they had never committed adultery, even though they greatly desired to.  Hypocrasy is one of Jesus' major pet peeves.  Read Matthew 23 if you don't believe me!  

Out of context, the very same passage sounds like you're going to Hell if you glance at a woman who has sexy legs.  Add that to the very clearly wrong interpretation of the story of Onan, and you can easily see how some church leaders can preach a silly man-made rule as if it were one of the Ten Commandments.

In Matthew 23, Jesus has a lot to say about people who do that, too.  It's full of such fun lines as: Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs, which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of dead men's bones and everything unclean. In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness.  But don't take my word for it, go find a Bible and read it in context for yourself.


All the above is _just one example_ of the sorts of man-made rules that have snuck into some sects of Christianity over the years.  When I was a young Christian, I believed many of them myself.  But that was before I started to really study the Bible and to read it all for myself in the right context.  You'd be shocked to find out how few practicing pastors have done that!  Sure, they've taken seminary classes where they've studied key passages of the Bible over & over again.  They may have even examined these passages in the Hebrew or Greek.  But have they ever just sat down and just _read_ the Bible cover to cover?  

Yeah, it takes a lot of time & patience.  While you're reading through the OT Law, it's good to also read the book of Hebrews or Romans to gain an understanding of how it applies to our lives today.  When you're reading the Prophets, it's good to re-read the books of history so you can see them in context.  So it's no easy feat.  But if you do it, you'd be surprised how many man-made rules become glaringly obvious.  And you'll gain a much deeper understanding of your faith.

So, to give you a final answer: yes, I am considered a sick pervert by many Christians.  I am condemned for doing lots of other things, too.  In their eyes, I am going to Hell for: wearing black, having long hair, playing D&D, making video games, having non-Christian friends, having gay friends, being part of the SCA, owning a sword (much less the 10 or so that are in my closest) and plenty of more things that I'm sure I could think of if I really wanted to.  And none of that even touches anything related to my Furry tendencies!

I think I'll let Jesus speak in my defense:
Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean. 
(Matthew 23:25-26)

Christianity is a faith about love... not hate.  We are all sinners.  We all need Christ.  It doesn't matter if you wear a priest's collar or a fursuit.  And yes, despite the stereotypes, there are plenty of us who understand that fact.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Aug 6, 2008)

religion causes so meny problems, thats why i dont follow.


----------



## SonicPants (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm christian although some things about Christianity confuse me. But maybe that's simply because i'm 16 and i have a lot 2 learn in terms of life lessons. So for now i wait to see what the future holds.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 6, 2008)

I abandoned Christianity after the self-contradicting nature of the Bible and generally outdated teachings of the church started to annoy me.


----------



## dietrc70 (Aug 6, 2008)

I liked your post, Telnac.

In an earlier post I actually posted the whole weird episode with Tamar and Onan to show that the passage had zilch to do with masturbation.


----------



## Kama (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm more or less Christian I guess, as many of my morals and thoughts are based upon the Christian religion but for the most part I interpret the Bible in my own way, not what the general public thinks.


----------



## Kama (Aug 6, 2008)

loved the post Telnac


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 6, 2008)

Kama said:


> I'm more or less Christian I guess, as many of my morals and thoughts are based upon the Christian religion but for the most part I interpret the Bible in my own way, not what the general public thinks.



Don't _needing_ the bilble to be religious is a sign for a good christian, i think. ^^
And if i would think like the general public, i couldn't be a bi furry, could i?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 6, 2008)

what alot of peaple got to relise is that the bible has been changed and interpited by alot of diffrent peaple the bible peaple have now is probably nouthing like the origanal i would bet that peaple have rewrote the bible to benifit them and get rid of things thay dont like.


----------



## Kama (Aug 6, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Don't _needing_ the bible to be religious is a sign for a good christian, i think. ^^
> And if i would think like the general public, i couldn't be a bi furry, could i?


My sentiments exactly XD
Like my family really didn't understand when I had a boyfriend and decided I needed therapy because of that, which I quite frankly still don't understand, but whatever, life goes on. ^^ They tend to follow the general public's ideals etc. I'm keeping the furry part under wraps until they get over that one, or maybe I won't bring it up at all seeing as they probably will not get over the fact that I'd rather be with another guy than a girl. haha. And as for the Bible I personally think it's best to take things into your own hands and think things out for yourself, other than following what the general public thinks (as they are generally wrong anyways ).


----------



## Xantid (Aug 6, 2008)

Raised Catholic, now... something else XP


----------



## Auros (Aug 6, 2008)

In response to Telnac's post, #247:

I couldn't have explained it better myself. I like your philosophy.


----------



## xiath (Aug 6, 2008)

I am christian and am Bi (oxymoronic , i know)

Edit: ah crap, i just realized that i have already posted in here before >.< . sorry.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 6, 2008)

Oni said:


> If you want my opinion, they basically are ignorant people. Science is my tool.



When they invent a God Detecting Radar, then I'll base all of my theological beliefs on science. Until then, you've just got to accept the fact that science still can't prove nor disprove the existence of a god. Yup, I must be totally ignorant to all of this _absolute hard evidence_ that God doesn't exist floating around! **Wonders who the real ignorant one is**

I for one, am Ignostic, however. I pretty much believe that the definition of what God is needs to be refined a little before we make any assumptions. But there are some stated definitions that I find highly unlikely. The christian god being one of them, no offense to any christians here.. 'tis just what I believe!


----------



## Belladonna Starfire (Aug 6, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> Im Catholic but im slowly pulling away after 18 1/2 years of being one...and becoming agnostic...god is god u dont need to fallow in all this other bullshit that man as made up over the past 2000 years..




I"m was raised catholic myself but I began to believe in certain things that was not proper to the religion. I myself took certain things out of different religions. I recently came to the fact that I am a furry


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> I liked your post, Telnac.
> 
> In an earlier post I actually posted the whole weird episode with Tamar and Onan to show that the passage had zilch to do with masturbation.


Eep... sorry, missed that!  I skimmed the thread, but with so many posts (who knew this topic would be so popular?) I can easily see how I could have missed it.  I would have written a shorter post and included a link to yours if I'd known!


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2008)

Haven't seen anyone site gnosticism as their religion yet, kinda surprising, any  furry Cathars out there, or did the furry Catholics kill them all when no one  was looking?


----------



## dietrc70 (Aug 6, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Eep... sorry, missed that!  I skimmed the thread, but with so many posts (who knew this topic would be so popular?) I can easily see how I could have missed it.  I would have written a shorter post and included a link to yours if I'd known!



Oh, it was in another thread a while back.  There's no reason you would have seen it.   I liked the way you argued the issue.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2008)

Auros said:


> In response to Telnac's post, #247:
> 
> I couldn't have explained it better myself. I like your philosophy.


Thanks! 

Tho there is one thing that I wanted to comment on but forgot to do so last night:
I noticed that many Christians here posted that they believe the Bible's not really all that reliable any more because it's been changed countless times over the eons. I understand that belief, but I don't share it. Yes, there are tons and tons of modern translations, but if you go back to the earliest manuscripts, you find very few differences between them, and the differences that do exist don't change the message of the Bible in any way. Even the most major of them can be easily explained as simple mistakes made by faithful scribes. Yes, I've seen the websites listing thousands of supposed errors & contradictions. Nearly all of the so-called contradictions are paradoxes - something that's actually key to the Christian faith! Like the fact that Jesus is both Man and God: it's a paradox... they seem to be contradictory, but _both_ are true!  The book of Proverbs is full of them, and some of them are quite profound.

I think the main reason so many people believe that the Bible has had so many changes is the realization that there is something very, very wrong with the way that Christianity is practiced by many conservative churches and denominations these days. And to note: I consider myself a conservative believer, so I'm not condemning all conservative Christians! Another note: I'm not talking about political conservatism, either. That's another beast entirely. I'm talking about the branch of Christianity that believes that the Bible as we know it today is still the Word of God.

The problem is that many conservative churches & denominations have become loaded down with man-made rules (as I noted in my earlier post.) They teach these rules as if they were part of the Ten Commandments, and they use very flimsy references to the Bible to back these rules up. (Again, see my earlier post for an example.) Because their man-made rules depend on these references to the Bible for their authority, they have to declare that the Bible is the true Word of God in order to firmly establish these man-made rules. So you get an ironic travesty: unbiblical, legalistic man-made rules that are strongly preached by churches and individual Christians who supposedly believe in the teachings of the very Bible they're defiling! As I stated in the earlier post, Jesus strongly opposed people who did such things in His day, and he reserved his strongest condemnation not for the sinners of his day... but for the outwardly righteous hypocrites who twisted the Word of God for their own agenda.

But you don't need to throw out the authority of the Bible to throw away those false man-made rules! That's the very essence of the two grievous errors being made by 90% of the Christians today. Either they're _ultra-_conservative and they add a bunch of legalistic man-made rules to the teachings of the Bible, or they throw the Bible out entirely and embrace relativism. I strongly believe that neither are correct. It's hard, really hard, to read the Bible for yourself and see the truth from the falsehoods. But I believe that's really the only way you can really see what God really wants us to know. You don't need to throw out the Bible, the fount of God's wisdom, His teachings and the very guide to salvation, to throw out the man-made garbage being taught by the ultra-conservative churches. They would have you believe that Christianity is a religion of "thou shalt not"s. It's not. It never has been. We are all sinners. I don't care if you're gay or straight, if you drive 55 or 155, if you have one girlfriend or 20. We all sin. If Christianity was a faith of "thou shalt not"s, we'd all be doomed. We'd all go to Hell.

But it's not. Christianity is about the love of Christ. It's about choosing to serve Him. Serving Jesus isn't about living a perfect life. Yes, we are called to repent, but far more important than that is the command to share the love of Christ with those around us. I can't do that if I'm out there condemning people for every silly little sin in their lives, when my own life is full of sin too! Following Jesus is "thou shall"s... not "thou shall not"s. "Love your neighbor as yourself"... the so-called golden rule is chief among the "thou shall"s.  So is the teaching that we need to forgive others for whatever grievances we have with each other.  We're all sinners, and we have all hurt others and been hurt by others.  If we can't forgive each other, how can we expect God to forgive us?

Yes, you can be gay and follow Jesus. One of the strongest Christians I've ever met was a bisexual woman in college. One of the weakest was a preacher who occasionally visited my campus and screamed at people & told them they were going to Hell for wearing "provocative clothing" like shorts & a t-shirt. (It was 100+ degrees in California at the time... if you didn't wear something provocative, you'd die of heat stroke!) The bisexual woman I knew was a true servant of God. Yeah, she had her flaws. But she knew she was forgiven, and she shared her faith and love with everyone around her. The fire & brimstone dude? If he died that day, I think he'd get a taste of fire & brimstone himself. I can only hope he's read the Bible in his hand instead of thumping people over the head with it.  Maybe then he'd realize what it really says, and repent of his hate.

Most conservative Christians would have you believe that one of the worst sins you can do is to have sex with your partner.  Far from it.  Jesus forgave a woman for adultery. But hypocrisy... that's a bit more thorny in God's eyes.  He made it quite clear that judgmental, hateful people will face judgment themselves.  Those who scream "God hates fags and furries"... are in for a very rude surprise.

(Apologies for the use of the word "fag."  Although I am quite straight, I find the word very offensive and I generally don't use it.  But this was an exception because I was making a reference to the shining example of hypocrisy: the Westboro Baptist Church and their despicable website, http://www.godhatesfags.com/ )


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

im a christian, but i dont think it matters what you are as long as you happy (cliche i know)


----------



## dddstephen (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty hard core christian myself....


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 14, 2008)

*shakes head*

Not me. -.-

~Raine


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

100% Christian right here!


----------



## Ne0h (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm Buddhist
but it still has some of the same morals~
And I believe in God still I guess that make me sort of Christiany I guess.

I'm all for gay marriage though!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2008)

I was raised Christian, but have been tired of the people ruining the name of religion. I know to appreciate the religion, not the people, but I'm an Agnostic Theist. Look it up if you want. |D


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm an agnostic spiritualist nutjob.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2008)

I have my beliefs in spirituality as well. |D


----------



## Kaku (Aug 14, 2008)

Agnostic here.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Atheist :3
I'm gay, furry and a proud rationalist... no turning back now xD
I'm going to yiff and hell and enjoy it.

peace


----------



## Shouden (Aug 15, 2008)

I am a Christian. But without the religion. I think that is nondenominational. I prefer "Ant-religion" but whatever. I believe that God died for our sins on the cross, and that the Bible is truth. After all, the translation of "religion" is "to bind up" or "to tie."

I believe in being a free and wild spirit, and being untamed. I fully believe this is the essence of God's nature, and the nature of the wolf. I also believe that the wolf is  a great and perfect example of the wild nature and soul of man, but yet it is only a taste of the fierceness of the human soul.

In a way, I can feel the soul of wolf moving deep within my own. I feel this is a gift, so that I may not forget that God made me and he made me with fire.


----------



## Maui (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a Christian, and really I'm quite content with it. 

Telnac...? AWESOME POSTS. I really couldn't agree more!


----------



## Telnac (Aug 15, 2008)

Maui said:


> I'm a Christian, and really I'm quite content with it.
> 
> Telnac...? AWESOME POSTS. I really couldn't agree more!


Thanks.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2008)

i am not "modern chistian" but early pre-Constantine-iean Christianity is very compelling/interesting.  Am i a pagan? Probably because my beliefs lay outisde of any one hting iv heard of. Roesecurin is allways good, that bassicaly christan. For me it is to difficult to seperate christ-dionysus -Osyrus  ,what makes one myth and one religion, we grew up ith one not the other? NAAaah....
well wha im trying to say is 
"I am copesetic to basic chrstological concepts"
...not modern christain 

oh, and and im about to say something incrediably off color and offecive to some so do not read further is you feel you may be offended DO NOTREAD THE BLUE
Catholics, what the hell? creating a bizar self controdicting mish mash of ancient religions and belife systems, into a self serving politcal system...jeez


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, not to needlessly resurrect this thread, but I wanted to ask this question: to those of you who are Christians, do you believe there is something inherently sinful in being a furry?


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

*points to sig* I regularly attend church and am working on my relationship with God... still having some rough patches, but hey.. no one's perfect. If they were, what would be the point? 

...No, I don't know how I live with myself having a fetish that contradicts my own religion. I think. It's... difficult to say whether having this internal thing is sinful or not. Obviously I would rather think not but I definitely question it on a regular basis.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Meh, I lived with christian parents, but I don't see myself as christian, I'm waaaay too fruity to call myself christian. ^_^


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> *points to sig* I regularly attend church and am working on my relationship with God... still having some rough patches, but hey.. no one's perfect. If they were, what would be the point?
> 
> ...No, I don't know how I live with myself having a fetish that contradicts my own religion. I think. It's... difficult to say whether having this internal thing is sinful or not. Obviously I would rather think not but I definitely question it on a regular basis.



Meh, for a second I was thinking I shouldn't post something...But I need to stand up for my beliefs instead of whimpering in the dark.

I'm a protestant Christian and I also agree with Ethereal_Dragon on his post. I don't exactly know how I live with the whole furry thing and all the fetishes. I know for a fact it is sinful because according to the Bible which I believe as true, God made man in his own image, and me wanting to change that contradicts God's plan for my life and basically says I don't care how he made me, I want to do with myself what I want to do.

That's my short view on it anyway. I could probably go more in-depth but I dislike talking about this subject, it makes me feel a bit worse about myself and very contradictive.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, well, I liken my beliefs to Christianity (one God, the Bible and such) but I take issue with many points. (Damned be the gays. Are you sure God said that?) So, I don't consider myself a 'true' Christian, but... for simplicity that's how I introduce myself.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 18, 2008)

I was left completely disillusioned with church, religion & the bible by my peers in highschool, and hardly call myself a christian nowadays, and would probably consider myself a Buddhist now, but in a christian sense. No supreme being, no dogma, no hellfire, just being a good person as some guy thousands of years ago suggested we do.


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh well, guess I'll post in here for once.

Nihilist Atheist here.  I believe even if their ends up being a god man has no moral biniding to worship him.  There is no right and wrong.  When you die, you die.  You're given one guarenteed life.  Also, heaven is _too _perfect.  No conflict would be boring.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Meh, for a second I was thinking I shouldn't post something...But I need to stand up for my beliefs instead of whimpering in the dark.
> 
> I'm a protestant Christian and I also agree with Ethereal_Dragon on his post. I don't exactly know how I live with the whole furry thing and all the fetishes. I know for a fact it is sinful because according to the Bible which I believe as true, God made man in his own image, and me wanting to change that contradicts God's plan for my life and basically says I don't care how he made me, I want to do with myself what I want to do.
> 
> That's my short view on it anyway. I could probably go more in-depth but I dislike talking about this subject, it makes me feel a bit worse about myself and very contradictive.


 

That hit pretty hard, but you're making perfect sense at the same time.

...I do indeed like how I am - in God's image - and the only thing I would want to unnaturally change would be my outwards appearance. I can see how that would still be offensive to Him. 

This sucks!


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 18, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> That hit pretty hard, but you're making perfect sense at the same time.
> 
> ...I do indeed like how I am - in God's image - and the only thing I would want to unnaturally change would be my outwards appearance. I can see how that would still be offensive to Him.
> 
> This sucks!


But God also gave man imagination, and the creativity to improve and build upon his creations.

*Here's my logic:* God never said "use soap". But wait, Dragoneer, what does that have to do with... Yes. Let me finish. By God's own creation, man, he gave you glands and a bodily function which naturally secretes oils and  natural odors, things we tend to find generally "unclean" and "stinky". In an effort to wash away those natural scents**** we have created soaps and shampoos and sanitizers and other cleaners to remove our natural smells and bodily odors. This is an all good thing, and it vastly improves quality of life. But by doing so, you're scrubbing away naturally occurring facets. Smelling minty fresh is not natural, but those scents are a part of "natural man".

God gave you the ability to improve upon a building block. Style your hair. Dye your hair. If you think about it, changing the color of your hair chemically is no worse than using your imagination to pretend you're an anthro-fox... or whatever.

But that's just my logic.

** Yes, I'm aware that much of the "natural scent" is caused by bacteria, but these are all things that come naturally.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Dang, you just gave me a lot to think about. It makes sense, but I need time to come to a conclusion. Maybe I can find something in the Word about this. I mean, people dealt with bodily odors for a millenium. If that was an aspect of the curse of sin, was it meant to be something we were supposed to change? I'm not saying that we should all throw out the soap, but we are vain creatures by nature. If you take the "it guards against disease" standpoint, that adds another side to it because we're taking care of the temple of God, which is something He wants - good stewardship. 

Right then, I'm done speaking in rhetoric and talking to myself. I didn't post this with the intention of disagreeing, but I felt I should make my thoughts (and struggle) public to anyone who shares the issue. I would love to believe God has no issue with me wishing I was a freaking anthrodragon, but I have to examine myself and the Word very carefully.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 18, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> ...No, I don't know how I live with myself having a fetish that contradicts my own religion.


if you believe it's wrong, why are you doing it
if you don't believe it's wrong, why do you subscribe to a religion with which you disagree

hth


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 18, 2008)

Most of my life was spent in Catholic schools; those tight little wool uniforms, masses, religion classes, nuns, morning prayers and the like. So I know the faith like a well-memorized book. However, I'm an Agnostic through and through but I know the whole dance and song if that's what you mean.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm christian. but its still a sticky situation with who i am and what i believe compared to the beliefs of the rest of my church.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2008)

would you call me a Christan if i am "christological" ?

i dont believe christ was one person or that he was the literal son of god.
BUT, i believe in the principle teachings presenting by the figure of "christ"

am i "christan"?


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> if you believe it's wrong, why are you doing it
> if you don't believe it's wrong, why do you subscribe to a religion with which you disagree
> 
> hth


 
Because I love it.
Because Christianity is more than a religion to be subscribed to, but that's another (long, painful) discussion.

@ Gnome: Muslims follow some of the ideas presented by Christ too. They are most certainly not Christian.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 18, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> That hit pretty hard, but you're making perfect sense at the same time.
> 
> ...I do indeed like how I am - in God's image - and the only thing I would want to unnaturally change would be my outwards appearance. I can see how that would still be offensive to Him.
> 
> This sucks!


I always thought the "in his own image" thing meant something about giving us free will and a higher consciousness. If God looks like a human then why is it proposed that seeing his true form would cause death, and why does it say that all those who follow him will be given a "new body" in the afterlife. 

I don't buy a lot of the stuff from the Bible because even though it was originally the word of God it was written and warped by the hands of men over the centuries. I think that most of it is figurative to begin with. Nobody remembers the origin of life. Maybe the creation story is something that the Divine Spirit inspired people to write because the mechanism of evolution was too complex for them. Maybe it did tell them about evolution and they wrote it down wrong. What I do know is that it was passed down word of mouth style for years before it was written down. Crucial info was most likely lost, and the story jumbled up as it passed through the wrong people. 

Religion is a good thing, but mankind ruins almost everything good that is given to it. Just look at all of the death caused in the name of religion and you will see that you just can't trust other people's religion. Find _your_ religion. The things you really believe in. It is stated a few times that faith and belief are the most important things, you can always repent. 

EDIT: On the other hand they also say that the devil works in pretty packages. So to make sure I am not being a tool of his evil I am gonna go ahead and tell you not to take what I say too seriously. Once again don't let me (another human, you know the things that ruin everything?) tell you what to do. Find what _you_ believe.

All of this religion talk makes me realize that I haven't been to church in a long time. I really need to go. Even though I don't know what to think about all the stuff in text. I see church as a place where I can go and sing in public without getting stared at. Plus the priest at my church tells the best sermons ever. He is from Kenya and his accent is freaking awesome.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd rather not get into a religious debate, so I'll just leave you with this:

There is no God but God for me, and Christianity will always be my doctrine.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2008)

Going back to me saying I'm an Agnostic Theist. I started out as a Christian, but got tired of the bad saying and amount of people in it. Besides, God is the lord, not his son Christ. "Father why have you forsaken me?" Would he say that to himself. I know not to hate the religion, but the people ruin it for me. If God made something for us to hate, why would he? "Heh, time to make these guys hate the gays." No thanks. The fallacies I saw annoyed me to no end. So, I became a neutral guy in religion. Believing what I want to believe. *NO RELIGION PUSHING PLEASE!!*

Simply put, whatever happens, happens. I believe there's a greater power to an extent. How could we have had all the symmetry we have by accident, and if there's no after life, why don't we off ourselves now?

Going back to the supposed contradictory concept of a Christian furry, tell me in a place in the Bible that says "NO FURE 4 U!"


----------



## Malic (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been a Southern Babtist for most of my life and still am. I take the Bible,more or less, as true.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 19, 2008)

Im an athiest down to the bone ^_^ probably why I accept people more lol


----------



## Telnac (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, to answer my own question: I don't believe one's desires are in any way sinful.  It's what you do with those desires that count.

I believe God created humanity in His own image, not because we're bipedal or because we have fingers & toes and a flat face instead of a muzzle.  It's our intelligence that's in God's image; our spirit.  That's what really differentiates us from the animals.  Not claws or fur or teeth or tails.  It's our mind and our soul.

I strongly believe that we will eventually develop artificial intelligence. If that's true, I believe our future AI machines will have souls-- not because we have any way of giving it to them, but because I believe God will.  Even if we ultimately never do develop such wonderful machines, it's nearly inconceivable to think that we would be the only form of intelligence in the Universe.  What about aliens?  Are they made in God's image?  I think so.  It doesn't matter what their form is.  If they're intelligent, they've been made in God's image.

Why am I digressing so?  Simple: wearing furry ears & a tail isn't spitting in God's face, nor is a desire to take a mate who wears such things.  It's no more or less sinful than liking someone who wears leather trench coats.  I'd greatly like to find a mate in the form of a dragon, but I recognize that no matter what my desires are, I am ultimately a servant of God.  What I do is what counts.  If I find a lifelong mate who is willing to play "dress up" in the bedroom, I really don't think God's going to disapprove.  If I hop from bed to bed in search of said mate... that's another story.

I wanted to make this point because I've seen posts recently (and I'm not just talking about this site) that have implied that somehow being outside society's norms (much less being a furry) & being a servant of God are mutually exclusive.  They aren't.  I believe those of us who have pledged our lives to Christ have been called to serve Him... wherever we may be, be that at church, with your family or even posting on here.  I really don't care if someone has a sexual desire for anthropomorphic zebras or otters of foxes or anything else.  Don't be ashamed to serve God, even if some might call you a hypocrite because you're willing to serve Him in someplace that they might consider "sinful."

If being different was sinful, Jesus would have been the greatest of all sinners at the moment of His birth.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi! I'd say there's Christians out there, I myself am one! I think it's quite easy to be a Christian and furry at the same time. I noticed on one of the posts, there was talk of 'why do Christians seem to condemn sometimes?' Remember, people aren't perfect. The church isn't perfect either. It's God who's perfect, and we can only do our best in following him.
Christian furs don't need to hit anyone over the head with a bible. The reason why I joined Christian furries at first was to have good clean fun, not to preach at people (which none of my Christian furry friends would do. We might ask you about your perception of Christ, but if you say 'I don't want any part of that, we'll let you be).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Hi! I'd say there's Christians out there, I myself am one! I think it's quite easy to be a Christian and furry at the same time. I noticed on one of the posts, there was talk of 'why do Christians seem to condemn sometimes?' Remember, people aren't perfect. The church isn't perfect either. It's God who's perfect, and we can only do our best in following him.
> Christian furs don't need to hit anyone over the head with a bible. The reason why I joined Christian furries at first was to have good clean fun, not to preach at people (which none of my Christian furry friends would do. We might ask you about your perception of Christ, but if you say 'I don't want any part of that, we'll let you be).



Dude, mega fucking necro! this goes back to 2008! check the damn dates!


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 30, 2010)

Telnac said:


> OK, not to needlessly resurrect this thread, but I wanted to ask this question: to those of you who are Christians, do you believe there is something inherently sinful in being a furry?


Nope. I mean, well, it depends on what you go for. If you keep yourself away from being swayed by furotica, don't drink or yiff, but want to have good clean fun, I don't see why it'd be inheritly sinful. But people say the same about rock and roll. The music, or in this case, the fandom isn't bad, it's what you do with it, in my opinion.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dude, mega fucking necro! this goes back to 2008! check the damn dates!


My, touchy, aren't we? Might I ask, what are YOU doing on this post, then? Reminiscing?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> My, touchy, aren't we? Might I ask, what are YOU doing on this post, then? Reminiscing?



Might I ask why YOU necro'd such an old thread?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm curious as to how you even find threads this old without realizing that it would be a bad idea to post in them. :|


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but I'm glad to say Not It to this one. Anyway I would just like to say sure you can believe God's real, but that doesn't mean your Christian. If you think what the pope's and priests did was bullshit and you just think god exists means your religious not Christian.


----------

